# Which is easier to use a finger tab or a shooting glove?



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

I am new to archery and I was wondering if a finger tab was easier and more effective to use than a shooting glove? Why?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Personally, I prefer a tab. They force your fingers to stay together easier during the shot.

Arrow


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

When I was a kid, I used to think those wo used a tab did it because they couldn't afford a good glove....So much for my thinking. Gloves are bulky and like above you can't get your fingers to stay together. With a tab, you have a better feel of the string. Some of the newer gloves like the Damascus glove have a pretty good feel on the string. The best FSL shooter I know uses one....551 on a hunter round with fingers is kinda impressive......


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think a glove is easier to use, but a tab will give a cleaner release once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*I have used both I prefer a glove but not all gloves are created equal.
I have two bows one 60lb and one 70lb. I use a thinner glove for the 60lb and I use a thicker glove for the 70lb.*


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I suspect draw weight and let off becomes a factor as well as glove thickness, etc.

Most of those guys who shoot a heavy weight long bow usually shoot a gosh awful thick glove, some with plastic inserts. They also take a very deep hook. I guess 70# plus without let off will snatch itself from your hand pretty easily.

Most Olympic guys take a real deep hook; I believe most of them shoot some sort of slick (cordovan) tab.

I shoot a 65% let off bow, and do not take a real deep hook. I like the thin cordovan tab. 

As has been said above, the glove tends to spread your fingers out, so it may have some impact (probably minor) on how short of an ATA you can successfully shoot.

If I were beginning, I'd start with a tab. Ultimately, you will probably end up experimenting.

Luck
Cato


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

*I Like Tabs*

I used a glove when I was young. When I went back to shooting fingers last year I started with tabs and like them much better. I anchor in the corner of my mouth and I trim the tab back so my finger tips contact the corner of my mouth for a better feel. I bought about 10 different tabs and like the black widow split finger tab the best!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Mmargaret said:


> I am new to archery and I was wondering if a finger tab was easier and more effective to use than a shooting glove? Why?


Welcome to the hobby! (or in most of our cases the focus of our Obsessive / Compulsive behavior!):mg: You will find a lot of personal preferences around this topic and most others. I like a tab for shooting a compound (index finger above the nock and middle/ring fingers below AKA: split finger) and for shooting a recurve I like a glove (the same 3 fingers under the nock AKA: three under) Good luck!


----------



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I shot a Damascus glove for years. Switched a year or 2 ago. I do get a better release. I hve tried a glove just to fool around. I shot around a foot right(Left handed).


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

Shot a tab when I started 45 yrs ago, went to a glove in my teens and back to a tab about 5 yrs ago. Sometimes had a tendency to hang my top finger on release, tab took a little getting used to but I would hate to shoot a glove again, feels like my finger is a yard from my anchor now


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Been shooting a damascus glove forever....one above and two below but drop the bottom finger as i get to full draw. i order two new gloves every year as it takes awhile to break them in even though they are real soft to start with. maybe break-n in is not the right way to say it ...it's like after awhile they more or less form fit to ur fingers. I use the summer leagues to break them in so they will be ready for hunting season. I wear a hole thru the index finger cover mostly. they are only $12.00 a pair so they are quite inexpensive.


----------



## tmac (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks unclegus 
Been shooting a damascus glove forever....one above and two below but drop the bottom finger as i get to full draw also. 

unclegus will I see you at Nationals 

Todd M


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a fan of the tab and have tried both. The tab gives you a single surface that interacts with the string so you naturally have an easier time getting a smooth release. Another thing I like about the tab is that you can rotate it around your fingers to work on equipment where a glove you need to remove it and lose it. (I would lose my head if it weren't attached)


Those that take a deep hook do so because they want to make sure the don't have a premature release. One bad arrow will ruin 4 years of preparation for an Olympic archer.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

For me:

Tab


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Tried both...
But tab for compound (65% let off.. tab releases just nice!)
Can't shoot for nuts with a glove and compound.

And glove for recurve (total weight on the fingers makes it just work)


----------



## ryan h (Feb 1, 2008)

Tabs for sure


----------



## Krooz (Jan 17, 2004)

I tried different tabs but like the Damascus glove better for hunting. Draw with 3 but shoot with two fingers - over/under. I actually cut the ring finger off of the glove so it clears the string easier when I drop it....

Krooz


----------

